# talantes



## loquita85

Se "conducta"= condotta e "aptitud"=atteggiamento, come si può tradurre "talante"? Potrebbe essere "disposizione morale"? Gvazie vagazziii


----------



## Agró

C'è un sacco di possibilità:

umore, stato d'animo, intenzione, volontà...

Contesto?


----------



## infinite sadness

Modi di fare, azioni, comportamenti.


----------



## loquita85

che velocità! Il contesto è sempre l'intercultura, ma la frase in questione è un pò contorta.. ve la posto -.-
"Por otra parte, serán también usuarios de estos servicios los profesionales de dispositivos y servicios (públicos y privados) tanto de carácter general como específico que, bien sea por su ubicación o su finalidad, tengan contacto con la población inmigrante. Así como las personas o grupos autóctonos que, día a día tienen contacto y relación con las personas inmigradas, ya que es de ellos de quienes depende en no poca medida la adopción de talantes y conductas que hagan realmente efectiva la convivencia, la tolerancia y el respeto mutuos."

"In secondo luogo, usufruiranno altresì di questi servizi quegli operatori professionali e quei servizi (pubblici o privati) sia di carattere generale che specifico che, un pò per la loro ubicazione, un pò per la loro finalità, si trovano a contatto con la popolazione immigrata. Nonché persone o gruppi autoctoni che, giorno dopo giorno, si trovano in relazione e a contatto con le persone immigrate. L’adozione di disposizioni morali e condotte capaci di rendere veramente efficace la convivenza, la tolleranza e il rispetto reciproco dipendono proprio da essi."


----------



## Agró

..._attitudini_ e condotte...

(non so, veramente)


----------



## infinite sadness

loquita85 said:


> che velocità! Il contesto è sempre l'intercultura, ma la frase in questione è un pò contorta.. ve la posto -.-
> "Por otra parte, serán también usuarios de estos servicios los profesionales de dispositivos y servicios (públicos y privados) tanto de carácter general como específico que, bien sea por su ubicación o su finalidad, tengan contacto con la población inmigrante. Así como las personas o grupos autóctonos que, día a día tienen contacto y relación con las personas inmigradas, ya que es de ellos de quienes depende en no poca medida la adopción de talantes y conductas que hagan realmente efectiva la convivencia, la tolerancia y el respeto mutuos."
> 
> "In secondo luogo, usufruiranno altresì di questi servizi quegli operatori professionali e quei servizi (pubblici o privati) sia di carattere generale che specifico che, un po' per la loro ubicazione, un po' per la loro finalità, si trovano a contatto con la popolazione immigrata. Nonché persone o gruppi autoctoni che, giorno dopo giorno, si trovano in relazione e a contatto con le persone immigrate, giacché è da loro che dipende in gran parte l’adozione di modi e condotte capaci di rendere veramente efficace la convivenza, la tolleranza e il rispetto reciproco."


----------



## loquita85

grazieeee siete fenomenali!!! (grazie "infinite sadness" per le correzioni  dehehehe)


----------



## ursu-lab

loquita85 said:


> che velocità! Il contesto è sempre l'intercultura, ma la frase in questione è un po' contorta.. ve la posto -.-
> "Por otra parte, serán también usuarios de estos servicios los profesionales de dispositivos y servicios (públicos y privados) tanto de carácter general como específico que, bien sea por su ubicación o su finalidad, tengan contacto con la población inmigrante. Así como las personas o grupos autóctonos que, día a día tienen contacto y relación con las personas inmigradas, ya que es de ellos de quienes depende en no poca medida la adopción de talantes y conductas que hagan realmente efectiva la convivencia, la tolerancia y el respeto mutuos."
> 
> "D'altra parte/D'altro canto, usufruiranno altresì di questi servizi quegli operatori professionali di dispositivi e di servizi (pubblici o privati) sia di carattere generale che specifico che, vuoi per la loro ubicazione vuoi per il loro scopo, entrino in contatto con la popolazione immigrata. Nonché persone o gruppi autoctoni che siano in rapporto o in contatto quotidiano con le persone immigrate, dato che da quelli dipende, e non poco, l’adozione di atteggiamenti e comportamenti capaci di rendere veramente efficace la convivenza, la tolleranza e il rispetto reciproco."




1) bien sea ... o ... 

non è "un po' .. un po'...": è *o* per un motivo *o* per un altro -> aut ... aut.. -> vuoi ... vuoi...

2) mancava la trad. di "dispositivos"

3) "tener contacto" con ... è "entrare in contatto con" nel senso di avere un rapporto.

4) "día a día" vuol dire "ogni giorno" quindi si può tradurre con l'aggettivo  "quotidiano".

4) il "talante" è il carattere, la personalità, la forza d'animo con cui si affrontano le situazioni. Io userei "atteggiamento" e poi, invece di "condotta" (che ricorda il "voto in condotta" se non addirittura Pavlov ), tradurrei con il più neutro (in italiano) "comportamento".


----------



## loquita85

(Il mio "pò" è proprio un vizio!!!  ) 
Ciao ursu-lab, ci speravo proprio in un tuo prezioso parere: i dettagli che riesci a trovare tu io me li perdo tutti per strada grr  grazie! Sono d'accordo con quello che hai scritto, solo non mi convince il congiuntivo "entrino" "siano in rapporto".. In italiano non si rende diversamente? Perchè una cosa che ho imparato è che i congiuntivi non sono praticamente mai uguali da una lingua all'altra (e non solo da ita/spa o viceversa) 
E poi, se traduco "talantes" con "atteggiamenti", come traduco "aptitudes"? C'è molta differenza tra queste due parole? Non vorrei cambiare il senso del testo (anche perchè, come hai visto, lo faccio già anche senza volerlo!  XD)..


----------



## ursu-lab

Forse sono io ad avere il vizio dei congiuntivi ;-) Riguardo a "atteggiamenti", in questo caso allora potresti tradurre "talantes" con "Attitudine", per non ripeterti. E lascia "atteggiamento" come trad. di "actitud".


----------



## loquita85

ursu-lab said:


> Forse sono io ad avere il vizio dei congiuntivi ;-) Riguardo a "atteggiamenti", in questo caso allora potresti tradurre "talantes" con "Attitudine", per non ripeterti. E lascia "atteggiamento" come trad. di "actitud".



mi pare perfetta come soluzione!  grazieeeeeeeeee


----------



## honeyheart

Una piccola correzione:



loquita85 said:


> Se "conducta"= condotta e "a*c*titud"=atteggiamento


"A*p*titud" es más bien "capacidad" o "idoneidad".


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> Una piccola correzione:
> 
> "A*p*titud" es más bien "capacidad" o "idoneidad".


 
Hai ragione, quando ho visto "atteggiamento" ho dato per scontato che fosse "actitud" e non ci ho neanche fatto caso.


DRAE:

a*c*titud
*3. *f. Disposición de ánimo manifestada de algún modo. _Actitud benévola, pacífica, amenazadora, de una persona, de un partido, de un gobierno.* -> atteggiamento*_



Loquita, sei sicura che fosse con la "p"? Mi sembra strano perché in quel contesto (di mediazione, interculturalità, ecc.) dovrebbe essere più logico parlare di "atteggiamenti", non di "idoneità".


----------



## loquita85

orco.. Grazie Honeyheart, meno male che ti sei accorta!  È un errore mio XD che casin, scusate! Comunque.. qui si parla di 
"conocimientos (saber)" VS _saberes_
"competencias o habilidades (saber hacer)" VS _capacidades_
"actitudes (saber ser y estar)" VS _conductas, talantes y comportamientos
_che ho tradotto con conoscenze VS saperi
competenze o capacità VS abilità 
atteggiamenti VS condotte, attitudini e comportamenti 
La chicca è "cambios actitudinales" ehheeh -.- ho messo "cambiamenti di comportamento": me li date per buoni? Sto facendo confusione


----------



## nicolasaldo

ursu-lab said:


> 1) bien sea ... o ...
> 
> non è "un po' .. un po'...": è *o* per un motivo *o* per un altro -> aut ... aut.. -> vuoi ... vuoi...
> 
> 2) mancava la trad. di "dispositivos"
> 
> 3) "tener contacto" con ... è "entrare in contatto con" nel senso di avere un rapporto.
> 
> 4) "día a día" vuol dire "ogni giorno" quindi si può tradurre con l'aggettivo  "quotidiano".
> 
> 4) il "talante" è il carattere, la personalità, la forza d'animo con cui si affrontano le situazioni. Io userei "atteggiamento" e poi, invece di "condotta" (che ricorda il "voto in condotta" se non addirittura Pavlov ), tradurrei con il più neutro (in italiano) "comportamento".




"día a día " vuoldire "girno dopo giorno". "ogni girono" vuol dire "cada día".


----------



## ursu-lab

nicolasaldo said:


> "día a día " vuoldire "giorno dopo giorno". "ogni giorno" vuol dire "cada día".



"Giorno *per *giorno" -> un giorno dopo l'altro -> tutti i giorni (di un periodo di tempo)

Non è che nei fatti ci sia poi tutta questa differenza...

"Mi día a día" non è forse la vita di tutti i giorni, la quotidianità?

"El embarazo día a día" non è come l'agenda quotidiana della gravidanza?
Ecc.


----------



## nicolasaldo

ursu-lab said:


> "Giorno *per *giorno" -> un giorno dopo l'altro -> tutti i giorni (di un periodo di tempo)
> 
> Non è che nei fatti ci sia poi tutta questa differenza...
> 
> "Mi día a día" non è forse la vita di tutti i giorni, la quotidianità?
> 
> "El embarazo día a día" non è come l'agenda quotidiana della gravidanza?
> Ecc.


 
Ursu-lab, innanzitutto chiedo scusa per gli errori di battitura.
E' vero che  non c'è tutta questa differenza per quanto riguarda la quotidianità, ma dire "cada día que pasa" non è lo stesso che dire "giorno dopo giorno che passa".


----------



## ursu-lab

nicolasaldo said:


> Ursu-lab, innanzitutto chiedo scusa per gli errori di battitura.
> E' vero che  non c'è tutta questa differenza per quanto riguarda la quotidianità, ma dire "cada día que pasa" non è lo stesso che dire "giorno dopo giorno che passa".


 Infatti "giorno dopo giorno che passa"  *non *è corretto in italiano.

Di solito mi attengo *solo *al contesto della domanda, che diceva:



> día a día tienen contacto y relación con las personas inmigradas,



Mi pare che qui questo "día a día" si riferisse al "giorno dopo giorno" nel senso di "quotidianità" e "regolarità". E che un aggettivo come "quotidiano" (o "costante") avrebbe aiutato a snellire la traduzione rendendola più scorrevole, senza modificarne per nulla il significato e il messaggio* di fondo*.


----------

